# R4DS Firmware v1.13 released.



## Twiffles (Dec 7, 2007)

Nothing too special, but the R4 team relased v1.13 firmware for the R4. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update R4 v1.13 kernelÂ 2007-12-7
> 1?Solved the 1770 problem



Guess it fixed the Tales of Innocence problem.
(saw this in the R4 forum here)

http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## IBNobody (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey! Real Time Sa....ahhh... No...


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was quick, nothing good, but I'm still happy that they're updating!


----------



## James B. (Dec 7, 2007)

lol, that'd be funny if they fixed SDHC.

Yeah right. Those R4 Developer Dummies :].


----------



## iritegood (Dec 7, 2007)

I for one, am enjoying these quick-small bug fixes updates.
I'd rather them fix a few problems quickly then fix a whole bunch of problems every few months.


----------



## DoS (Dec 7, 2007)

Me too. Love small updates as much as big updates. But I'm an update freak, so you can ignore me ^^


----------



## anark-e (Dec 7, 2007)

Confirmed that Tales of Innocence opening plays just fine now.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 7, 2007)

They're flirting with us. (Hooray! Some sign of life!)


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(James B. @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> lol, that'd be funny if they fixed SDHC.
> 
> Yeah right. Those R4 Developer Dummies :].



What douchebags, not implementing new volume support on hardware that doesn't natively support it and instead fixing compatibility issues.


----------



## James B. (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(James B. @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, that'd be funny if they fixed SDHC.
> ...



I know, right?

Like, wasn't this update supposed to have Xbox emulation support?

And shouldn't this let that SCSI port pop out of the top so you can plug in a hard drive?


----------



## mflo (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(James B. @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(James B. @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> ...


Haha, I love you guys. Funny stuff.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice update.  I'm glad the new codec didn't take too long to figure out.


----------



## amptor (Dec 7, 2007)

isn't sdhc support a hardware feature?

also why wait for sdhc support or you can't afford a $33 incl. shipping card? :\  I don't get u guys, wait wait and wait..reminds me of people waiting for a perfect nintendo ds emulator yet look how long they've been waiting and continue to wait...and collect every rom waiting..by that time nintendo will have a new handheld game system out with 4 screens.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2007)

cool stuff!
im happy and i think r4ds will support real time save soon


----------



## Nero (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm happy to see they're still releasing fixes for the R4.. It wasn't too long of a wait either.

Is there a translation project going on for Tales of Innocence yet?

~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 7, 2007)

All I can say is, that was quick.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 7, 2007)

it shows tht R4 team are working on many features and since they saw tht ppl are getting irritated at waiting for updates... they decided to release small fixes until they are is ready to introduce SDHC and RTS. It indirectly could prove that they are working on many features and since this is easy to fix, they thought they should go for it first so as to satisfy customers


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 7, 2007)

^ That makes sense. I doubt the R4 team will let us down so easily.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 7, 2007)

In OS 2.00, we might see RTS SDHC and more!!!!
but.....when??????


----------



## DoS (Dec 7, 2007)

Realtime saving is cheating =/
I used to use it in VBA and it spoiled and made much easier lots of my games. I hope it doesn't come to R4, I really do, because I'm afraid that in some situations I won't be able to control myself.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2007)

One game didn't work.  Within a few days they released an update fixing the one game that didn't work.  Some people bitch and moan about it, call it a "useless update" and say they've abandoned their customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heaven forbid any of those spoilt little brats had a DS back when people were using slot-2 cards originally designed for GBA games with a support page that was only online 50% of the time, or had to deal with GBC or N64 back up kits, they'd have spent every waking second in floods of tears.

EDIT: Maybe I should have put this in the news comments thread where that attitude has reared it's ugly head again.


----------



## ackers (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised there's not several pages of bitching!

R4 team you're such a tease!


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 7, 2007)

Still waiting for real time saving and Wii Compatibilty


----------



## Echo1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Real time saving = cheating.  I hope they wont (let alone can't) add it to the R4s features.


----------



## kristijan08 (Dec 8, 2007)

well i don't own a flash cart nor ds but its good that R4 is providing these little updates. people might bitch and moan about their lack of SDHC support or whatever, but end of the day, who the hell would use it anyway? the cards are expensive, and you don't need to have every rom on a card at any one given time. People should just be thankful that the R4 team is still showing a commitment to the card, despite the fact that they are no longer as good as other cards on the market! poor r4 team, they just can't win

p.s. rts = cheating, yes. so who cares if they never make this feature!


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, any update is better than no update.


----------



## Scumisen (Dec 8, 2007)

Updated but the intro still doesn´t work :S Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

Wait for the next update?


----------

